

Ask HN: Companies still offering summer internships? - andrewflnr

It&#x27;s a bit late in the season, but I was wondering if there are any companies still looking for interns for the summer. Personally, I&#x27;m in southern California, but I can travel. Anyway, I figure I&#x27;m not the only one looking, so this can be an international question.<p>Also, what are some good places to look for summer work in programming? I&#x27;ve used internmatch.com, but I&#x27;m sure there are good opportunities that aren&#x27;t there.
======
csoare
Hi there, if you're into start-ups and would like to spend your summer in
London, I'd suggest you have a look at:

[http://www.joinef.com/students/](http://www.joinef.com/students/)

They have a bunch of alumni startups who are looking for interns and still
accepting applicants.

Drop me a message on twitter @cosoare and I'll gladly make a list for you.

